# U.K. Woodlice



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Has anyone on here tried using uk woodlice species as clean up crews in there setups ? Have been thinking of giving it a go , just wondered if it's viable or a waste of time . Obviously because of there larger sizes I can see that they would get picked off easier by predator species . But what about in roach colonies or the larger T set ups ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

fazzer said:


> Has anyone on here tried using uk woodlice species as clean up crews in there setups ? Have been thinking of giving it a go , just wondered if it's viable or a waste of time . Obviously because of there larger sizes I can see that they would get picked off easier by predator species . But what about in roach colonies or the larger T set ups ?


Why not just use springtails? Or do you actually want to watch the woodlice at work?


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

In my case the woodlice will be used for roach species that require a deep substrate humidity and plenty of ventilation . I have found that when they drag food into and onto the substrate , blanket mould quickly sets in , so I'm having to spot clean daily . Spring tails and tropical woodlice just don't seem man enough to deal with its rate of growth . It could well be that I haven't got them in sufficient enough numbers , when you disturb the substrate they are evident in good numbers . I just thought uk woodlice being bigger may be able to solve my problem . The problem with the mould is worse when I feed fish flakes and crushed dog food ( high quality ) which I give on a regular basis to supplement there diet . I'm going to experiment with a couple of the containers using uk woodlice and see how I get on . I thought maybe some members have tried this and wanted to know the results . Cheers Chris


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Yes, native woodlice make a great cleaner option. they can be collected from outside if safe, practical and legal to do so (Woodland etc you must have permission from the land owner/forestry commission.

Alternatively, if that is not possible, you can buy European/Temperate woodlice (Oniscus) species from various stores including Bioactive Herps


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

They are an excellent clean up crew. That being said they can be slow to get going. I would say our natives are more effective but reproduce more slowly, whereas tropical greys are slightly less effective but breed more rapidly. 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Great stuff . The numbers won't be a problem as I've got hundreds of the buggers in the garden so will be able to top them up if need be . My main concern was with the higher temperatures as some of the roach species like it toasty in order to breed . I can't see it being a problem as when we do get higher temps here the woodlice are very active at night in the garden , but that's relatively short term , I wonder if they will cope long term . I will also try and locate more of the tropical greys in bulk . Do you know anyone selling them in larger quantities than is the norm ? I will be attending the show on Sunday so hopefully pick up some then . Has anyone got any experience with the larger zebra woodlice ? I saw them at the BTS but they were very expensive and you didn't get many if I remember rightly


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

fazzer said:


> My main concern was with the higher temperatures as some of the roach species like it toasty in order to breed . I can't see it being a problem as when we do get higher temps here the woodlice are very active at night in the garden , but that's relatively short term , I wonder if they will cope long term .


I have tried native woodlice in 10 of my arboreal asian tarantula tanks but they didnt last that long, probably i think due to the high temps. They did last for several months but then they slowly started to die out as the shed temps began to raise during the summer months.
Now i use tropical dwarfs (Trichorhina tomentosa) exclusively in 100+ adult tarantula tanks plus in dozens of juvie tubs. They are definitely up for the job and i think that they do a much better job of a clean up crew than native species (even though you dont see them as they are a burrowing species)


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheers Peter yep that's what I was worried about , I think my problem stems from not having the greys in sufficient numbers . Who do you get yours from as I require in bulk . Thanks Chris


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

fazzer said:


> Great stuff . The numbers won't be a problem as I've got hundreds of the buggers in the garden so will be able to top them up if need be . My main concern was with the higher temperatures as some of the roach species like it toasty in order to breed . I can't see it being a problem as when we do get higher temps here the woodlice are very active at night in the garden , but that's relatively short term , I wonder if they will cope long term . I will also try and locate more of the tropical greys in bulk . Do you know anyone selling them in larger quantities than is the norm ? I will be attending the show on Sunday so hopefully pick up some then . Has anyone got any experience with the larger zebra woodlice ? I saw them at the BTS but they were very expensive and you didn't get many if I remember rightly


How warm are we talking about? My natives have temps from 22-24°c in some enclosures, to a consistent 26-28°c in others. All of them do well, moisture has been the only issue in some enclosures they do not tolerate dry conditions well. 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

That's good to know , the temps your talking about are at the top end of some of the roach species I breed . I put a few in with the roach cultures , as got nothing to lose . I would still like the greys in bulk , if you know of any good suppliers . I mentioned a few roach species on your question about roach species . There are many species to chose from and the ones I mentioned are but a few , need any more tips give me a shout


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

fazzer said:


> That's good to know , the temps your talking about are at the top end of some of the roach species I breed . I put a few in with the roach cultures , as got nothing to lose . I would still like the greys in bulk , if you know of any good suppliers . I mentioned a few roach species on your question about roach species . There are many species to chose from and the ones I mentioned are but a few , need any more tips give me a shout


I might be able to help you out Fazzer, how many are you after?


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

That would be great would like enough to go around roughly 20 enclosures . But as many as you can spare at bulk prices . Pm me details , sometimes I get blank messages but I can reply to you , probably best if I give you my number for WhatsApp or text cheers Chris


----------

